# Back from the forest part 2



## paphjoint (Sep 16, 2006)

Finished cutting off the slabs - and now its a decorative trunk 
NEED MORE PLANTS !!


----------



## Gideon (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks great in there


----------



## Heather (Sep 16, 2006)

Fabulous! 
You definitely need more to fill in those blank spaces, Uri.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 16, 2006)

AWESOME! I think the Vanilla will like it! What's the other one on there, beccarii?

Jon
________
Charlie sheen


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 17, 2006)

Love the texture. Don't cover it up too much.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2006)

Jealousy!!!


----------

